# NZXT X73 Kühlt nicht Richtig??



## nextplx88 (20. November 2020)

Hallo ihr Lieben ich habe mein Pc nun Fertig und leider ist die Kühlleistung nicht gegeben von der AIO.
Sobald ich irgendwas starte schießt der pc auf 90c... das ich gezwungen bin wieder in IDLE zuwechseln.

in der NZXT CAM Software habe ich keine Temp anzeige, und dort werden unter cpu auch 26x  nur AMD k19.
angezeigt , meint ihr es ist ein Einbau Fehler oder softwaremäßig?

sogar im idle habe ich 35-40c

Amd5900x
Aorus elite als Board
und Nzxt 73


----------



## Abductee (20. November 2020)

Die Software ist absoluter Müll, der Ryzen 5000 wird nicht richtig erkannt und deswegen läuft die Pumpe auf Minimaldrehzahl.
Im PCGH-Discord hatten wir auch schon zwei Leute mit dem Problem.




__ Reddit
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/jsxqst

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Reddit. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich würd die AiO zurückgeben und etwas kaufen was ohne Software funktioniert.
Arctic Liquid Freezer zum Beispiel.


----------



## nextplx88 (20. November 2020)

Danke dir für schnelle Antwort... Echt zum kotzen.. Extra alles von nxzt gekauft.. Damit alles zusammen passt..  Hast du evtl noch eine aio Empfehlung die artic gefällt mir optisch leider 0  

Jemand Erfahrung mit der aorus aio?
Gerade die beta der CAM software geladen diese erkennt den Prozessor jetzt im idle 25c und beim zocken nur 70c..  RPM wird endlich geregelt.. Also falls jemand auch das Problem hat beta saugen


----------



## Abductee (20. November 2020)

Alpenföhn Gletscherwasser ist auch gut.


----------

